# Brocken 3, zweiter Lüfter?



## giga871 (26. Januar 2018)

*Brocken 3, zweiter Lüfter?*

Hallo Hardwarefreunde,

Ich habe mir letztens den "Alpenföhn Brocken 3" gekauft, dieser kann mit einem zusätzlichen Lüfter bestückt werden.
daher meine Frage:

sollte Ich auf der "Rückseite" einen zweiten Lüfter, der quasi die Luft zusätzlich bewegt, montieren?
also im "Push-Pull" Prinzip

würde das Vorteile bringen?

Danke für eure meinungen!

mfg, giga871


----------



## tobse2056 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brocken 3, zweiter Lüfter?*

Im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich bringt es am meisten Vorteile, meist so 2-5 Grad , aber erwarte nicht zuviel davon.


----------



## Hyperion2403 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brocken 3, zweiter Lüfter?*

Das hängt ganz davon ab, was du dir davon erwartest. Interessant wäre schon, welche CPU du damit kühlen willst, und was deine restliche Hardware angeht. Pauschal kannst du aber einen leiseren Betrieb mit zwei Lüftern haben, da du die abzuführende Wärme mit weniger RPM hinbekommst. Nach Möglichkeit solltest du dann aber einen zweiten baugleichen Lüfter nehmen wegen dem Leistungsspektrum, gleiche RPM etc. Willst du denn deine CPU allgemein kühler haben? Hast du Probleme mit der Temperatur des gesamten Systems? Möchtest du einen Silent-Betrieb? Such dir was aus, dann kann man vielleicht besser argumentieren als ich das gerade machen


----------



## giga871 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brocken 3, zweiter Lüfter?*

CPU ist ein AMD Ryzen 5 1500X

mit den Temperaturen bin Ich zufrieden, aber ein paar Grad Kühler ist ja nie verkehrt, oder?
also Ich möchte einen kühleren Prozessor.

Ich werde es die Tage mal mit zwei Lüftern testen, und berichten ok


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brocken 3, zweiter Lüfter?*

Ob zwei Lüfter da leiser sind, da bin ich mal skeptisch, denn auch wenn sie beide dann weniger Drehzahl brauchen, ist zu berücksichtigen, daß das Ansauggeräusch des zweiten (hinteren) Lüfters direkt durch die Kühllamellen hindurch eventuell sehr störend empfunden werden kann.
Außerdem addieren sich ja die eventuellen Lagergeräusche beider Lüfter.

Beim 1500X und dem Brocken 3 würd ich bei einem Lüfter bleiben, selbst bei OC, wenn man aber noch einen zweiten rumliegen hat und gerne bastelt, kann man ja einfach mal ausprobieren wieviel es bringt und wie die Geräuschemissionen dann ausfallen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brocken 3, zweiter Lüfter?*

Natürlich kommt es auch noch direkt auf die Lüfter Modelle an die man dann verwendet.

Außerdem heißen zwei gleichstarke inkohärente Schallquellen (Luftgeräusch/Lagergeräusche) nicht auch gleich doppelte Lautstärke, um das zu erreichen bräuchte man schon 10 Lüfter die alle so schnell laufen wie einer. :stick :


----------



## Hyperion2403 (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brocken 3, zweiter Lüfter?*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> Im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich bringt es am meisten Vorteile, meist so 2-5 Grad , aber erwarte nicht zuviel davon.



Das würde ich einfach mal hiermit untermauern wollen: Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - hardwaremax.net.
Interesant ist hier der Vergleich 1x / 2x Referenzlüfter bei 4,3GHz in den unteren Drehzahlbereichen, wobei die Temperaturdifferenz (abnehmend) in allen drei Drehzahlklassen zu sehen ist.
Die eigenen Ansprüche an die Temps und Geräusche kannst halt nur du wissen. Von daher, testen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brocken 3, zweiter Lüfter?*



giga871 schrieb:


> würde das Vorteile bringen?
> Danke für eure meinungen!


Der Kühlkörper ist zu kurz und de rLamellenabstand groß genug, als das es viel bringen würde. Wenn Du für eine bestimmte Kühlleistung mit einem Lüfter 800U/min benötigst wirst Du mit zwei Lüftern ca. 700u/min für dieselbe Kühlleistung benötigen. Es mag minimal etwas an der Geräuschkulisse ändern, da aber ein Brocken 3 eine ziemlich gute Kühlleistung hat, halte ich den zweiten Lüfter für unötig, solange der originale Lüfter nicht zu laut wird oder gar PWM initiiert zum Klackern neigt. Dann wäre wenn überhaupt ein neuer guter Lüfter sinnvoll.


----------



## LastManStanding (1. Januar 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3, zweiter Lüfter?*

Die Idee hatte ich auch aber unschlüssig bin ich...


----------



## Jarafi (8. Januar 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3, zweiter Lüfter?*

Der zweite Lüfter bring ca. 1,5° wenn dus wissen möchtest  Schick aber ja.

LG


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3, zweiter Lüfter?*

Ich hab folgendes gemessen:

500 rpm: 6 Grad verbesserung
900 rpm: 3 Grad
1300 rpm: 0

Allerdings auf einer CPU die etwas mehr Hitze abgibt, bei einem Ryzen dürften die Unterschiede noch geringer ausfallen


----------



## eXquisite (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3, zweiter Lüfter?*

Ja kann man machen aber dann eben wegen der Optik, auf die Temperatur hat das quasi garkeine Auswirkung, gerade bei deiner kleinen 65 Watt CPU wirst du das höchstens messen können, die CPU juckt das garnicht.

Gruß


----------



## Jarafi (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3, zweiter Lüfter?*

Sagen wir doch einfach wies ist, wenn du eh einen Lüfter über hast, Platz und etwas bessere Temps möchtest, wieso nicht! 

LG


----------



## Klizzix (13. Januar 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3, zweiter Lüfter?*

vor allem sollte der 1500x in alten Szenarien so kühl sein, dass da nichts mehr gemacht werden muss.

Also falls du ins Temp Limit kommst, ist irgendwo etwas schief gelaufen


----------

